# cuckold



## mickotoo (Jan 19, 2012)

Am with my wife for nearly 14 years but i really get off on her flirting and being perved on by guys. My ultimate fantasy is to watch her having a night with another man.
I've told her my fantasy and she's played along going to nudist beaches wearing sexy clothes but last year was the ultimate, she met a guy online and asked to have sex with him!!!! of course i said yes but in the lead up to it we got so horny and the sex got so good we ended up getting pregnant...
Its not long since babe came along and she's embarressed of how he was made so the topic is not for discussion
HOW DO I GET HER UP FOR IT AGAIN. 
I'm not forcing her she asked me and i know she wants a bit of strange


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

This will ruin your marriage.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Be glad the child is yours and not the OM's. Let that be a warning as to what could have happened.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Too each his own. When I found out that I had been involuntarily made a "****", it was all I could do to keep from hunting down the guys and dispensing with their miserable lives. The problem was, my ex had been with so many guys that she didn't even know which two had fathered her children.
I'll never know what is missing from my genetics that won't permit me to be somebody's doormat.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Cucks are bat sht crazy. Its not a marriage if you want another guy to bang your wife and you'll never convince me otherwise. I know its a fetish but to take it past the fantasy stage and actually allow another man into your wifes holy grail is insane.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Question for ya man.............so are you like most Cucks that it isn't just another man it's a very well endowed man that make it appealing? It's the thought of some beast C__K for lack of another word and your wife's reaction to recieving such piece of work or at least that's the way it was explained to me.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

There are fetishes, but I think that cuckod is actually a mental illness condition that is mistaken for a fetish. It's the cucks need to be emotionally abused that drives it. Their need to feel deep betrayal by the one person who should have their back.


I think that the women who get into ths lifestyle are ensblers ands one themselves abusers who enjoy feeding this need.

They don't need to explore this issue, they need to seek therapy to fix the part inside them that is seeking to be abused.

We would as a society help someone determined to physically harm themselves, but we look the other way for men like cucks who seek to emotionally abuse themselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedinpei (Jan 15, 2012)

Hmmm, I think the cuckhold thing is a primitive thing that unfortunately gripes some of our fantasies, and for far fewer reality. Its primitive, erotic for some and darn well destructive. Sometimes we have to stop being cavemen and cavewomen.

I do confess to having the cuckold fantasy at times and that speeding up a climax in a major way. Would I want it to be reality - NO WAY!!! Do I try to push the fantasy aside and try for healthy fantsies - you bet.

Lately I have been 'programming' myself against the fantasy and now the idea of cuckholding, wife sharing etc. makes me go limp ...


----------

